# Weights



## ThaiBoxerVicky (May 11, 2008)

I was thinking about buying some weights just 15kg though and I was wondering is there need for me to do weights and will it give me strength or am I wasting my money?


----------



## terryl965 (May 11, 2008)

If you want to build more strentgh then yes, it will also help with your punches. I say go at it and see.


----------



## ThaiBoxerVicky (May 11, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> If you want to build more strentgh then yes, it will also help with your punches. I say go at it and see.


 
Yes I will probably get them but I am not sure what type of exercises I should do with them?


----------



## terryl965 (May 11, 2008)

Arm curls and lateral curl, If you have a bench, then bench pressing as well.


----------



## ThaiBoxerVicky (May 11, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Arm curls and lateral curl, If you have a bench, then bench pressing as well.


 

Could I do Squats as well?


----------



## terryl965 (May 11, 2008)

ThaiBoxerVicky said:


> Could I do Squats as well?


 
Of course you can and also dead lifting. What are you exactly trying to accomplish with the wieght training?


----------



## ThaiBoxerVicky (May 11, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Of course you can and also dead lifting. What are you exactly trying to accomplish with the wieght training?


 
Strength for my punching etc.


----------



## Paul-M (May 12, 2008)

You can't just start lifting weights without knowing what you're doing, find someone to help you, maybe by joining a gym or getting a good book. Use light weights at first and get used to the techniques before you really push yourself or you might get injured. Just take it easy and don't add more weight until you're comfortable with what you're currently doing.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (May 16, 2008)

ThaiBoxerVicky said:


> Strength for my punching etc.


like terry mentioned curls are great to build up you biceps. Also try some standing chest flys, over the hear tricep pull downs and standing millitary press. This will give you a decent upper body work out hitting some key muscles and supporting muscles. 

Also Paul gave good advice be careful. dont start to high and make sure you have proper form. Ive seen way to many big guys with bad joints

B


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 16, 2008)

ThaiBoxerVicky said:


> I was thinking about buying some weights just 15kg though and I was wondering is there need for me to do weights and will it give me strength or am I wasting my money?


 
How's the back?


----------



## Live True (May 16, 2008)

ThaiBoxerVicky said:


> I was thinking about buying some weights just 15kg though and I was wondering is there need for me to do weights and will it give me strength or am I wasting my money?


 
I'm assuming form your name that you are female, and I would STRONGLY recommend a few good books on weight training specifically for women.  We have some slight differences in our hip attachments, etc. that can lead to injury if you use the wrong form.

I am ALL for weight training, as long as it's paired with a good stretching routine as well. That's why so many of the big dudes can't put down thier arms; no stretching to keep muscles long and elastic.  But weight training helps you build good muscle strength and better fat burning potential.  I still do weights (with some slight modifications) and I'm 4 1/2 months pregnant.  It's a great way to keep in shape!

A book I would recommend, because it goes into anatomy, proper form and explains some issues (I used it, with the help of my chiropractor, to help design a program to strengthen my shoulders after a near miss with bursitis).
Strength Training for Women by Lori Incledon.

I've also heard Women's Strength Traiinng Anatomy by Frederic Delavier is good, but it's short on teh upper body strengtheners.

Hope that's helpful.  Both of these will give you some good ideas of form and what to do for specific muscles/areas...but be sure to do a balanced program. If you overwork your hamstrings and don't work the quads...you will lead to muscle imbalance and possible injury/problems.


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 26, 2008)

If you want to build upper body strength fast, forget about the dumbbells and do body weight exercises. Push ups, dips, pull ups, and chin ups.


----------

